# Scared to see a therapist



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Okay so I went to the doctors a month ago and finally told her that I have S.A, she said she couldnt give me any medication but she could refer me to a therapist. So I got a letter in the post about two weeks ago giving me a date to see one. Its this thurday. The thing is in the letter it said "contact us asap to confirm you can make the appointment". So far I have been too scared to even pick up the phone. Even if I do manage to make the call and they still let me go, I am worried about how it will go. I hate talking about myself, which I am sure most of you do, but I am just wondering how you do it. I am terrified that I wont be able to even tell her whats wrong with me. 

Basically Im just wondering what kind of experiences you guys have had?


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Just imagine the therapist in their underpants


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Try to relax, this person will really try to help you. They can recommend you to a psychiatrist who can recomend meds. I know it can be soooo hard, but you have to do it and call. They really can help you so you don't have to be scared using the phone in the future. I just started therapy 4 weeks ago and it is already helping. Please just call, It took me forever to call....you just need to do it.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I dont understand why your doctor says he/she cant prescribe you any meds?? Thats where I get mine from, maybe youre not in the usa?? Here a therapist cannot prescribe meds, a pshycatrist(<spelling,lol) can but a regular therapist like I see says she cant prescribe any, she made suggestions to my doctor and thats when i got the meds, But onto your question....Yes it is hard for that first meeting and others too, but you are worth the effort it takes to go and see him/her and talk, you dont need to pour your heart out in the first appointment, just start slow, explain why youre seeking help, the way you feel and go slowly from there. They dont bite, and they are there to help you through this, so give it a try if you find you absolutely hate it dont go back...*
*Good luck!! I hope you do go *


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^afraid, I have the same problem as OP. I told my dr about my issue and he told me he couldn't prescribe me medication, but he can refer me to a mental health specialist. I live in NYC by the way.:stu

OP, don't worry. I know where you're coming from. I too, have yet to make an appointment seeking help. I find going on public transportation so much of a hassle :/

I hope it works out for you :yes


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone, I finally made the call about 10 minutes ago and I still havent stopped shaking lol. But the woman was really nice and it was over with really quickly. The phone rang for agesssss before she picked up though.

I just have to actually go and see her now though lol, which is going to be extreamely hard and I have to think of an excuse to tell my dad as to where I'm going so early :/.

I really hope it all works and goes well 



Ohnoes2191 said:


> OP, don't worry. I know where you're coming from. I too, have yet to make an appointment seeking help. I find going on public transportation so much of a hassle :/


I hope you are able to find help soon 
I will let you all know how I get on with it


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's ok to feel scared. That's normal when doing something new. Just remember that the therapist is there to help. It's just like seeing a regular doctor. When you have a physical concern (like back pain, etc), you go to the doctor and describe your symptoms. The same applies with a therapist. Just describe the symptoms you experience in relation to SA.

This is one of my favorite quotes, and it always inspires me. Hopefully you will find it helpful too: _"Real courage is displayed by those who are afraid to go, but go anyway."_ -- anonymous


----------



## 8love8 (Sep 11, 2011)

I go to a mental health place & been getting all types of meds for years...I haven't found anything that helps me talk, but has helped to relieve panic attacks. I saw a therapist (shrink) two years ago & it was so nerve racking. The doctor wants me to see another one again...I made the appointment & was freaking out the whole month knowing I had to go then the day of the appointment they called & said the therapist won't be in today, that I need to reschedule...It's been 3 or 4 weeks I haven't called them back...Maybe if I get drunk before I go, I would be able to tell them anything...lol


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Sometimes I find it really hard to describe my syptoms even when just thinking about it, I guess there is just so much I dont know where to begin. When i told my gp about it my mind just went blank.



au Lait said:


> This is one of my favorite quotes, and it always inspires me. Hopefully you will find it helpful too: _"Real courage is displayed by those who are afraid to go, but go anyway."_ -- anonymous


I love that quote it really made me smile thankyou.

8love8 I have been seriously considering getting drunk before I go tomorrow, I honestly think I might because I know it will help no end lol.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

You sound completely typicle of a person suffering from Social Anxiety. Make the call, we all had to start somewhere.

You said you told your doctor, that's hard enough. So if you can do that I believe you can make the call.

Love ...


----------



## scaredofmyownshadow (Nov 30, 2011)

I am going for a visit with a new therapist in a few weeks. I am terrified. What if we don't click? I will see a therapist sporadically until I can get on my feet again and then don't go back. This is a pattern.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations on making the call!!! Let us know how it goes when you go see her. Maybe you can make a list of symptoms before you go. I know I do the same thing-I get so nervous I can't think straight so I don't tell everything. So I was thiinking of making a list-so maybe you will remember better. Good luck-you can do it!


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Thanks I managed to go, even though I was terrified. I had to walk for about half an hour to get there but it felt like the longest walk I have ever been on lol.

It was good though, the woman was really nice and she seemed to really care and want to help me. I think she knows quite a lot about SA and Im pretty sure she has dealt with it many times before. I honestly thought she wouldn't have a clue about it lol.

I wrote a list before I went of some symptoms, although I could hardly remember any at the time. But she has given me a sheet where I write down situations that I have felt anxious, and then I write the level of anxiety, the physical symptoms, what I did and what I thought. I think this is a great idea so I have already started to fill it in. I am really looking forward to going back next week and and excited about how this will turn out


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations again!!!!!!Keep working at it.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> ^^afraid, I have the same problem as OP. I told my dr about my issue and he told me he couldn't prescribe me medication, but he can refer me to a mental health specialist. I live in NYC by the way.:stu
> 
> OP, don't worry. I know where you're coming from. I too, have yet to make an appointment seeking help. I find going on public transportation so much of a hassle :/
> 
> I hope it works out for you :yes


erhmagerd I live in the same city as you... 

edit: **** just realized I necro'd this thread. wow


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Good on you for making the call, i cant even see the doctor. Ive pretty much resigned mysel to this being life now though.


----------

